# not to let me go



## cyaxares_died

I want to say "My mum always finds new reasons not to let me go". 

I don't know the syllable for "to not let to" in Turkish, though. I think "not let someone sleep is "uyutmamak". But how would this "t" fit into the word "gitmek"?


"Annem her zaman beni [...] yeni sebepler buluyor."


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> I want to say "My mum always finds new reasons not to let me go".
> 
> I don't know the syllable for "to not let to" in Turkish, though. I think "not let someone sleep is "uyutmamak". But how would this "t" fit into the word "gitmek"?
> 
> 
> "Annem her zaman beni [...] yeni sebepler buluyor."


 
*"My mum always finds new reasons not to let me go" - "Annem her zaman beni dışarı çıkartmamak için yeni sebepler buluyor"*

*Here we call "t" as ettirgen fiil means causative *

*The t in the word gitmek is different.Gitmek is a verbal noun.I think you know to go is git in turkish and -mek is an addition to make noun from the verb*


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thanks. I don't mean *"dışarı çıkartmamak". *This may happen in Turkey but not in Germany. I mean "she doesn't let me go" in the sense of  -"back to my own house" (which is abroad).


----------



## ukuca

"Annem eve gitmemem için hep yeni sebepler buluyor." 
Alternative to "hep"; you can also use "sürekli", "daima", her zaman", etc.
An alternative translation:
"Annem eve gitmeyeyim diye yeni yeni sebepler buluyor."


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thank you very much. 
Could you explain the form of "gitmeyeyim"? I don't know this  form I think.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Hang on "gitmeyeyim, is the same as "gideyim mi?" -"shall i go?", right?


----------



## cedmetu

"gitmeyeyim" is one of answer of the question "gideyim mi?"
this is my opinion..


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Hi all
Cyaxares died, _gitmeyeyim _is istek kipi, in other words the optative mood. In this case, the verb is negative. Let me illustrate using bilmek, to know:
Bilmek

Bileyim Let me know
Bil        Know
Bilsin    Let him/ her know
Bilelim  Let's know
Bilin/Biliniz  (Plural or polite) Know
Bilsinler       Let them know

Negative

Bilmeyeyim
Bilme
Bilmesin
Bilmeyelim
Bilmeyin/Bilmeyiniz
Bilmesinler

This can get more complicated as there are more clauses involved, out of which this one has resulted, but I think it's a start. You can also take a look here:
http://www.lazuri.com/lazuri_doviguram/grameri_14_istek_kipi.html


----------



## brahms00

Annem beni göndermemek için sürekli yeni sebepler buluyor.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thanks very much everyone who has chipped in.


----------



## ehveniser

oku-mak: causative form (oku-t-mak)

yaz-mak: causative form: (yaz-dır-mak)

git-mek: causatie form (not git-tir-mek but göndermek)

gel-mek: causative form (not gel-dir-mek but getirmek)

gitmek and gelmek are irregular verbs. so,

you can say: 

annem beni göndermemek için her zaman yeni sebepler (or bahaneler) bulur.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thanks ehveniser!


----------



## Tranquillity

gideyim is I should go
gitmeyeyim is more colloqual and is more like : I shouldn't go" ( in a MUCH, MUCH more colloqual and friendly way.)
 it's hard to explain Turkish, you have to speak it and listen to it alot to really get the hang of it, it's a reeealy hard language
 ( by the way, you are the best turkish speaker who isn't a turk =D I've never seen anyone know that much Turkish =D )


----------



## cyaxares_died

Tranquillity said:


> =D I've never seen anyone know that much Turkish =D )



Benimle konuşuyor musun? Benim gibi çok insan var!
Bu "iplik" çok eski. O zaman'dan beri türkçem çok ilerlemiş ama artık çok basittir!


----------

